
China is crushing Europe's grand plans for electric cars - elorant
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/10/30/business/europe-lithium-electric-batteries/index.html
======
ce4
Dupe:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18377872](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18377872)

